# Daily Commute & Lack of Sleep?



## Kcebrah23 (Apr 5, 2012)

I bike 15 miles daily to work, 7.5 each way. My work schedule is what really throws me off. I work 4am-1pm, so waking up by 2am and biking each morning on lack of sleep sometimes causes me to cramp and or/miss meals. 

I know it sounds simple, just go to bed early. But I usually get a second wind by 5pm and can't sleep till 10pm. So those 4hrs of sleep go by fast.

What are some good mix drinks and or food to get me up and going in the morning? When I have the time I eat a granola, but there are days when I'm up and out the door without thinking of packing the night before due to running late. 

Also maybe something to eat or drink right after work? It'll be 1pm when biking home. And being that I live in Vegas, 108 degree weather on lack of sleep and exhausting day of work really blows..


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nothing will replace an inadequate amount of rest and proper nutrition imo.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

Have you considered looking for something to help you fall asleep earlier instead?


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

Get a job that allows you proper rest and recovery. All your doing with this schedule if frying your adrenal glands.


----------



## akakuk (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe try some light protein in the morning?


----------



## akakuk (Jul 23, 2012)

And as for going to bed earlier, maybe try turning off the lights in your apartment/house sooner to get your system in the sleeping mode?


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I have worked evening shifts for 7 years now and can attest to how difficult sleep can be to come by. Oddly enough the best consistent sleep I ever got was on deployment to Iraq!! Getting blackout shades are a must for quality sleep. Eating properly and being able to work your shift with no caffeine helps a lot. A cup of joe in the beginning of your day is fine but multiple cups will definitely mess with your ability to sleep. I have heard that apples are a great way to wake you up in the morning as well but cannot attest to that. Melatonin and red wine are my go to sleep aides. The trick with melatonin is giving yourself a break from it every two months for a week or two. Red wine helps me go to sleep but does nothing to keep me asleep. A good routine of going to bed at a consistent time will help your body adjust as well. 

I hope some of that helps.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

*Sleep Recommendations*

1) Sunlight blocking/reflective curtains.
2) Sleep looking towards west or away from east/south windows.
3) Earplugs & eyespads
4) Chamomile/mint tea - 1hr before sleep
5) Darken room two hrs before hitting bed.
6) No tube or PC staring 2hrs before bed

As far as morning drink - cream of wheat mix, or oatmeal might be heavier, mixed with an Ensure or other protein drink


----------



## haze0105 (Aug 28, 2012)

Good post. very helpful.. thanks.


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

XCProphet said:


> 1) Sunlight blocking/reflective curtains.
> 2) Sleep looking towards west or away from east/south windows.
> 3) Earplugs & eyespads
> 4) Chamomile/mint tea - 1hr before sleep
> ...


+1 on the Chamomile/mint . Very soothing tea that helps you relax. Valerian produces stronger effects, but the taste is not exactly desirable (it helps to mix Valerian with other herbs).


----------



## haze0105 (Aug 28, 2012)

What does it taste like? is it bitter?.. Don't like it if it is.. Or maybe, can use something to make it desirable?


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

haze0105 said:


> What does it taste like? is it bitter?.. Don't like it if it is.. Or maybe, can use something to make it desirable?


Valerian has a strong taste (comparable to Spearmint) and is a bit bitter. That's why most people mix it with other herbs in tea. Chamomile is much more delicate in flavor. The Chamomile plant also smells like apple pie . If you do use Valerian, I would mix it in with Spearmint or Peppermint - 1 part Valerian to 2 or 3 parts mint.


----------

